# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Конфигурации для строительства

## inoks

Все свежие конфигурации по строительству есть на этом сайте

----------


## Rosichzrm

Обновите сылку

----------


## Roma17

Переходили с одной конфигурации программы на другую в прошлом месяце. Обращались сюда:http://www.prog-msk.ru/. Все было сделано без проблем.

----------


## Rosichzrm

О спасибо попробую обратится, а то я уже сам начал книжки читать про конфигурирование. Кстати. если не секрет во сколько обошлась идея?

----------


## avm3110

> Кстати. если не секрет во сколько обошлась идея?


Смысл вестись на голимую рекламу?. Посмотрите сообщения у данного аФФтора

----------


## Rosichzrm

Хотел узнать сколько примерно это может стоить, не ответил человек, ну и бог с ним. 
Нужно принять решение пытаться самому изучать сие дело либо проще заплатить.

----------


## avm3110

> Нужно принять решение пытаться самому изучать сие дело либо проще заплатить.


А какова цель? Если решать не сложные задачки по сопровождению конфы, то начинать изучать 1С - нужно
Если же есть иллюзия, что прочитав немного книг по 1С и с нуля сами реализуете "конфигурацию для строительства" - то тут однозначно "лучше заплатить". Есть куча типовых конфигураций под разные аспекты в строительстве

----------


## Rosichzrm

Не большая строительная фирма, монтаж линейных трубопроводов, ремонт и разворачивание РВС, покрасочные работы. Бизнес процесс примерно выглядит так, Тендр - Договор - закуп материалов - Рабочие, удостоверения, пропуска - сметы - выполнение - исполнительная документация - сдача объекта. Все документы разбросаны и нужно что бы была некая база данных где будет хранится вся документация и иметь между собой связь. Конечно же хочется что бы был реализован учет купленных материалов, ход выполнения основных работ, автоматизация формирования исполнительной документации, планирование (месячно-суточные графики). Заказывать разработку у программистов наверно дорого, был на сайтах по тематике так там разработка только документа либо отчет стоит от 3000 р. Конфигурации Рарус и БИТ вообще сто тыч стоят. Вот и иллюзия, а так конечно мысль взять типовую и подкрутить под нужды.

----------


## avm3110

> Не большая строительная фирма, монтаж линейных трубопроводов, ремонт и разворачивание РВС, покрасочные работы. Бизнес процесс примерно выглядит так, Тендр - Договор - закуп материалов - Рабочие, удостоверения, пропуска - сметы - выполнение - исполнительная документация - сдача объекта. Все документы разбросаны и нужно что бы была некая база данных где будет хранится вся документация и иметь между собой связь. Конечно же хочется что бы был реализован учет купленных материалов, ход выполнения основных работ, автоматизация формирования исполнительной документации, планирование (месячно-суточные графики). Заказывать разработку у программистов наверно дорого, был на сайтах по тематике так там разработка только документа либо отчет стоит от 3000 р. Конфигурации Рарус и БИТ вообще сто тыч стоят. Вот и иллюзия, а так конечно мысль взять типовую и подкрутить под нужды.


У вас тут "смесь" типового документооборота (хранение архива документов, процессы согласования, утверждения, исполнительска дисциплина), с элементам строительной специфики (составление смет, ресурсное планирование). Есть типовые конфы и там и там и нужно лишь посмотреть - стоит ли связывать их программно.

----------


## Rosichzrm

Подскажите пожалуйста, а какие типовые конфы с элементами строительной специфики есть?

----------


## avm3110

Например: "Подрядчик строительства"
А в целом сами смотрите - https://www.google.ru/webhp?sourceid...%D0%BE+1%D0%A1

----------


## Online_Z

> Не большая строительная фирма, монтаж линейных трубопроводов, ремонт и разворачивание РВС, покрасочные работы. Бизнес процесс примерно выглядит так, Тендр - Договор - закуп материалов - Рабочие, удостоверения, пропуска - сметы - выполнение - исполнительная документация - сдача объекта. Все документы разбросаны и нужно что бы была некая база данных где будет хранится вся документация и иметь между собой связь. Конечно же хочется что бы был реализован учет купленных материалов, ход выполнения основных работ, автоматизация формирования исполнительной документации, планирование (месячно-суточные графики). Заказывать разработку у программистов наверно дорого, был на сайтах по тематике так там разработка только документа либо отчет стоит от 3000 р. Конфигурации Рарус и БИТ вообще сто тыч стоят. Вот и иллюзия, а так конечно мысль взять типовую и подкрутить под нужды.


вы тут хотелок расписали, что явно одной программой не обойтись и явно больше чем на 100 тыс.руб. будет

----------


## Online_Z

> Подскажите пожалуйста, а какие типовые конфы с элементами строительной специфики есть?


1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации
1С:Подрядчик строительства. Управление финансами
1С:Управление строительной организацией

выбор решения зависит от масштаба предприятия, круга автоматизируемых задач, бюджета и т.д.

----------

